# Remodeling--granite or insert goes in first?



## Newbee (Apr 14, 2016)

We're replacing our old ZC wood-burning fireplace with a direct vent gas insert. We have removed the old fireplace and tile surround and ready to proceed. Should we select/install the granite surround before setting up the gas insert or place the gas insert and add the granite afterwards? Thanks for any suggestions!


----------



## DAKSY (Apr 15, 2016)

If you ae installing a gas INSERT, the finish stone needs to be in place so that the surround seats against it.
If you are installing a gas FIREPLACE, you need to frame the opening, install the fireplace, venting & drywall 
or backer board, THEN the stone. Which do you have?


----------



## Newbee (Apr 15, 2016)

DAKSY said:


> If you ae installing a gas INSERT, the finish stone needs to be in place so that the surround seats against it.
> If you are installing a gas FIREPLACE, you need to frame the opening, install the fireplace, venting & drywall
> or backer board, THEN the stone. Which do you have?


We are installing a gas insert. Thanks!


----------



## DAKSY (Apr 15, 2016)

What model?


----------



## Newbee (Apr 15, 2016)

DAKSY said:


> What model?


We're trying to decide between the Xtrordinair 616 or 34 DVL versus the Kozy Heat 34 IPI. (The Kozy dealer didn't think the Jordan 34S would fit in the 24" height we have but the Xtrordinair guy thought the 616 would.)
 We like the Xtrrordinair 34 DVL ember-fyre logs the best but the viewing area is about 100 sq in less than the 616 (as is the Kozy 34 IPI). 
We liked the ability to turn off one of the two burners in the 616. 
The Kozy was much quieter but only has 1 fan pushing 80 CF while the X has 2 fans pushing 180 CF. Both have remotes to lower the fan speed.
TheXtrordinair's warranty is probably better because we're in our 70's (not much "life time" left). 
The Xtrordinair quote is about $1K higher for either model than the Kozy 34 IPI. 
Any thoughts you have are appreciated!


----------



## Heatsource (Apr 15, 2016)

Newbee said:


> We're replacing our old ZC wood-burning fireplace with a direct vent gas insert. We have removed the old fireplace and tile surround and ready to proceed. Should we select/install the granite surround before setting up the gas insert or place the gas insert and add the granite afterwards? Thanks for any suggestions!



If you are getting an insert, you must have a functional fireplace to insert it in to

if you've removed the fireplace completely then you'll need to look at gas fireplaces


----------



## Newbee (Apr 15, 2016)

We had a Majestic ZC fireplace with Heatalator grills. We only removed the grills; the firebox is still there. We can add a direct-vent insert now.


----------



## DAKSY (Apr 15, 2016)

Put your stone in place first, THEN install the insert.


----------



## Newbee (Apr 15, 2016)

DAKSY said:


> Put your stone in place first, THEN install the insert.


OK. Thanks!


----------



## bholler (Apr 16, 2016)

Does your insert allow for being installed in a zc fireplace?  And does your fire place allow for an insert to be installed in it?  If you cant answer yes to both of those things this install will violate code.


----------



## Newbee (Apr 16, 2016)

One of the places providing an estimate was the source of the original Majestic wood-burning fireplace back in 1976. The salesman said it would meet code. We have had 3 vendors look at our fireplace and no one has expressed any concern. They all said the direct-vent gas inserts we are looking at were designed to go into ZC fireplaces. BUT, is there a list somewhere of qualified products???? Thanks!


----------

